# Video Review of Woodcraft Pen Case



## Dan Masshardt

I've been using this woodcraft pen case for a few months.  Here is a brief video review.


https://youtu.be/FJGOE3MwINY


----------



## rholiday

I've been curious about that case.  Great info.  Thanks.
Bob


----------



## Charlie_W

Very nice review Dan!.....well done!


----------



## CREID

Great job Dan.


----------



## Skeleton2014

Great review! I think the insert can be unfolded but left in the tray to give the "easel" display rather than trying to stand it up on a table by itself. At least that's what WC description says. It would be nice if they showed pictures. Thanks for doing the video review. We need more of them!
Jeff


----------



## mecompco

Great review--thank you. I got one of the cases they had on close-out last year and it is OK, but this one looks much better. I've filled the one I have, so a good excuse to pick up one of the new ones. 

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Skeleton2014 said:


> Great review! I think the insert can be unfolded but left in the tray to give the "easel" display rather than trying to stand it up on a table by itself. At least that's what WC description says. It would be nice if they showed pictures. Thanks for doing the video review. We need more of them!
> Jeff



Yes, you are correct.   I added a note to that effect to the description after realizing I omitted it from the video.   Thanks!


----------



## DigBaddy72

Very useful review!  Thanks for taking the time to make it.


----------



## gimpy

Thanks for sharing Dan....Also, Beautiful, Beautiful work


----------



## jttheclockman

The one point that has come up over time here and you do not read too much about it but it is something I stayed away from. This point is with the elastic bands. It has been pointed out with time they can have a tendency to etched into the finish of a pen. The bigger the pen the tighter the fit. This is with any case that has those elastic bands. This comes into play if you leave your pens stored in cases like this. The wider bands seem to work better but that is not a given either. 

Not saying this happens all the time but it has been a point that has been brought up here before. Everyones mileage may vary. Maybe something to watch for. 

Nice video.


----------

